# World’s largest pianist?



## KenOC

Jean-Ives Thibaudet will be playing Friday night in the LA Phil's season opener, Dudamel conducting. The story is on a web page of my local classical FM station, along with a photo of Thibaudet (presented without comment).

It could be a trick of perspective, or just my failing eyes, but… How big would his piano have to be?


----------



## amfortas

Everyone likes a large pianist.


----------



## KenOC

amfortas said:


> Everyone likes a large pianist.


That reminds me of a "man walks into a bar" joke, which I will not repeat here.


----------



## amfortas

KenOC said:


> That reminds me of a "man walks into a bar" joke, which I will not repeat here.


The one with a million ducks?


----------



## KenOC

amfortas said:


> The one with a million ducks?


No, this one.

A man walks into a bar late at night. It's quiet and he's the only customer. After a bit he and the bartender strike up a conversation.

Bartender says, "Hey, you want to see something interesting?"

"Sure"

The bartender reaches down to an inside shelf and places a polished and fully detailed model grand piano on the bar. The customer looks it over and says, "That's quite impressive. Everything looks so exact, so beautifully done."

Bartender says, "Well then, look at this." He reaches down again and this time produces a little man, about a foot tall, immaculately dressed in a spotless tux. Before the customer can say anything, the little man walks over to the piano and starts to play a Chopin mazurka. He plays beautifully.

The customer is flabbergasted. "What is this anyway? Where did you get it?"

Bartender says, "You've heard the story before. Old lamp in the garage, just polishing it up. Genie pops out and offers me one wish."

Customer says, "And you asked for this?"

Bartender says, "Of course not. Seems the genie was a little hard of hearing. Do you really think I'd ask for a twelve-inch pianist?"​


----------



## Merl

That's the biggest pianist I've ever seen. Do you think he's been enhanced? Doesn't look natural to me. Could just be a matter of perspective.


----------



## joen_cph

Here's apparently one of the smaller ones


----------



## Bulldog

joen_cph said:


> Here's apparently one of the smaller ones
> 
> View attachment 124641


Can't you tell that's also Thibaudet? :lol:


----------



## amfortas

KenOC said:


> No, this one.
> 
> A man walks into a bar late at night. It's quiet and he's the only customer. After a bit he and the bartender strike up a conversation.
> 
> Bartender says, "Hey, you want to see something interesting?"
> 
> "Sure"
> 
> The bartender reaches down to an inside shelf and places a polished and fully detailed model grand piano on the bar. The customer looks it over and says, "That's quite impressive. Everything looks so exact, so beautifully done."
> 
> Bartender says, "Well then, look at this." He reaches down again and this time produces a little man, about a foot tall, immaculately dressed in a spotless tux. Before the customer can say anything, the little man walks over to the piano and starts to play a Chopin mazurka. He plays beautifully.
> 
> The customer is flabbergasted. "What is this anyway? Where did you get it?"
> 
> Bartender says, "You've heard the story before. Old lamp in the garage, just polishing it up. Genie pops out and offers me one wish."
> 
> Customer says, "And you asked for this?"
> 
> Bartender says, "Of course not. Seems the genie was a little hard of hearing. Do you really think I'd ask for a twelve-inch pianist?"​


In the version I know, the bartender shows the piano and the little man and explains about the lamp and the genie. Then he produces the lamp and lets the customer give it a try. The customer wishes for a million bucks; a million quacking ducks appear, creating turmoil all around the bar. The irate customer says the genie must be hard of hearing, to which the bartender agrees and then says the punch line you quoted above.

Different path, same destination.


----------



## mikeh375

I think you got it wrong Ken. Los Angeles (?) is actually a very tiny city with tiny inhabitants, Thibaudet is a normal sized pianist with a poor taste in jackets.


----------

